# Whos going to traffic



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

If your going to traffic bump thise page nd if you can post pics of the bike or cars your club will be taking...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mayb my batman bike will b there repn da oc 









Just got da plack at da homies frm Latin luxury show


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATINS FINEST well be in the da fucken house! !!!!!!!!! Also ANGELS 4 LIFE LOOK ON OUR THREAD AND YOUR SEE IT ALSO IT GETTING A NEW LOOK


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LATINS FINEST WILL BE ROLLING EVERYTHING WE GOT._


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

True that Zek


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


LatinsFinest714 said:


> True that Zek


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

VIEJITOS WILL BE THER WITH ALL IT HAS KILLING THE GAME ND HOLDING IT DOWN FOR ALL THE HOMIESS WORLWIDE
VIEJITOS IN THE MOTHA F***IN HOUSE...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club O*C will b ther...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

u mean LATINS FINEST IN DA MUTHAFUC*ING HOUSE


Socal#13 said:


> VIEJITOS WILL BE THER WITH ALL IT HAS KILLING THE GAME ND HOLDING IT DOWN FOR ALL THE HOMIESS WORLWIDE
> VIEJITOS IN THE MOTHA F***IN HOUSE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> VIEJITOS WILL BE THER WITH ALL IT HAS KILLING THE GAME ND HOLDING IT DOWN FOR ALL THE HOMIESS WORLWIDE
> VIEJITOS IN THE MOTHA F***IN HOUSE...


U know the routine on Layitlow pics of the bike u going to kill the game with or it didn't happen


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> u mean LATINS FINEST IN DA MUTHAFUC*ING HOUSE


nah homie I think I type it right VIEJITOS...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U know the routine on Layitlow pics of the bike u going to kill the game with or it didn't happen


yeah I know the routine homie wat am trying to say is viejitos will try to roll deep to show everybody were still here nd here to stay...my bike is done not all the way gonna ter it down nd shoot for a full or radical class my fringers are croos to have it completly done by 2013


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U know the routine on Layitlow pics of the bike u going to kill the game with or it didn't happen


we do have a bike that kills competion dont have a picture of it but its a full class all ingraved rims custom how thise the owner will surprice you at traffic...if you go...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U know the routine on Layitlow pics of the bike u going to kill the game with or it didn't happen


we do have a bike that kills competion dont have a picture of it but its a full class all ingraved rims custom how thise sound the owner will surprice you at traffic...if you go...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool cant wait for some competition I'll be there if my knee ain't fuck up. If not then u guys have fun at the show N don't forget to post pics after the show  ... GT up


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Simon homie sick bikes you got ther ill try to post pictures if I get my internet back by that day...


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool cant wait for some competition I'll be there if my knee ain't fuck up. If not then u guys have fun at the show N don't forget to post pics after the show  ... GT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Simon homie sick bikes you got ther ill try to post pictures if I get my internet back by that day...


Thanks g. Hopefully I couldake it out there


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Wish I had a bike to show. 
but i'll be there walking around.! :thumbsup:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thanks g. Hopefully I couldake it out there


 denada homess better go I wanna se those bikes in person...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Wish I had a bike to show.
> but i'll be there walking around.! :thumbsup:


wat happen to the one you had...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Who else is going...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

_LATINS FINEST IE,OC
_


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

foo u would start a topic like this haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

wats yup homie. hows the bike


Wiick3d951 said:


> foo u would start a topic like this haha


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> foo u would start a topic like this haha


foo fuck you...eyy my phone got disconnected so am tell you here andrew said to wear you shirt tommorow...


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> foo fuck you...eyy my phone got disconnected so am tell you here andrew said to wear you shirt tommorow...


why u always cussing at me </3 haha
ora well i cant wear the shirt manana lost it


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> why u always cussing at me </3 haha
> ora well i cant wear the shirt manana lost it


 I aint cussing foo... How the fuck do you lose a shirt...


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

see there u go again and idk


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oraa foo despensass...lla la regastes


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol. Orale were is the soap


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Fuck it pa la proxima


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> wat happen to the one you had...


Sold it in February.
I have a lot of projects but don't really have the time to fix them all.
College and work get in the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ALMOST SHOW TIME!!!!!....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Deamm education comes first nd work you gotta pay those bills homess...


CaliLifeStyle said:


> Sold it in February.
> I have a lot of projects but don't really have the time to fix them all.
> College and work get in the way.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Deamm education comes first nd work you gotta pay those bills homess...


Yup yup im a slave just to pay bills man. 
but im livin it good.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yup yup im a slave just to pay bills man.
> but im livin it good.


haha thise foo at least you live good thats some to be proud of...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

How much is it to enter the bike in


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

I aint gonna lie homie nd if not mistakeing its $5 or 10


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> I aint gonna lie homie nd if not mistakeing its $5 or 10


Homie said 15


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nahh I rememer its one of those to my homie has the flyer....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

10 dollars just found the flier


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Is thise for traffic or goodtimes...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Traffic


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Nahh I rememer its one of those to my homie has the flyer....


My bad homie u werre rite


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Traffic


hhmm I dont remember it being like but one of my guest was rigth...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Bro is it saturday or Sunday


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

furby714 said:


> Bro is it saturday or Sunday


Nevermnd found out its sunday


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


ISAY PPL BUMP THIS PICKTURE AND PIUT BUKE CLUB NAMES UNDER NEATH FOR ROLL CALL TOO TRAFFICS


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> ISAY PPL BUMP THIS PICKTURE AND PIUT BUKE CLUB NAMES UNDER NEATH FOR ROLL CALL TOO TRAFFICS


oraa.are you guy going for sure goodtimes


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> ISAY PPL BUMP THIS PICKTURE AND PIUT BUKE CLUB NAMES UNDER NEATH FOR ROLL CALL TOO TRAFFICS


lil goodtimes cc 
Should kick it off his the one with the picture...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

SOUNDS LIKE THERES GONNA BE A LOT OF BIKES!!!...I JUST HOPE THEY DONT LET THEIR KIDS JUDGE THE SHOW ONCE AGAIN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> SOUNDS LIKE THERES GONNA BE A LOT OF BIKES!!!...I JUST HOPE THEY DONT LET THEIR KIDS JUDGE THE SHOW ONCE AGAIN


Lol there lil kid judge


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> lil goodtimes cc
> Should kick it off his the one with the picture...


Idk if I'm going my knee still fuck up. I can't walk


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> SOUNDS LIKE THERES GONNA BE A LOT OF BIKES!!!...I JUST HOPE THEY DONT LET THEIR KIDS JUDGE THE SHOW ONCE AGAIN


hahah am put some candy on my display....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Idk if I'm going my knee still fuck up. I can't walk


deammm homie hope you can make it nd hope it getss better...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol there lil kid judge


YUP...LAST SHOW I HAD MY FULL N THEY PUT ME ON ORIGINAL STILL GOT 3RD PLACE!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> hahah am put some candy on my display....


:rofl:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> YUP...LAST SHOW I HAD MY FULL N THEY PUT ME ON ORIGINAL STILL GOT 3RD PLACE!


Damn u got beat by original. Sounds like me Gt edition got beat by lil tiger. Don't get me wrong lil tiger was clean original bike. but it beat me at old memoies buts it's all good  my trophy is my gt plaq


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn u got beat by original. Sounds like me Gt edition got beat by lil tiger. Don't get me wrong lil tiger was clean original bike. but it beat me at old memoies buts it's all good  my trophy is my gt plaq


WORKING TO GET MY PLAQUE TO FLY SOON AGAIN!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> WORKING TO GET MY PLAQUE TO FLY SOON AGAIN!


Keep pushing homie


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> WORKING TO GET MY PLAQUE TO FLY SOON AGAIN!


Wat club are you from homes..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Back in 2010 they judged my bike on a golf cart about 15 feet away and was there no more then 1min and moved on.b4 I had my parts. Lets see how they grade this year


Socal#13 said:


> hahah am put some candy on my display....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Eyy widow start a roll call of all the bike clubs that are going in here your member recusted it porfas homess...


mr.widow-maker said:


> Back in 2010 they judged my bike on a golf cart about 15 feet away and was there no more then 1min and moved on.b4 I had my parts. Lets see how they grade this year


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Eyy widow start a roll call of all the bike clubs that are going in here your member recusted it porfas homess...


Homie if u tlkn bout mi I ain't frm LF no disrespect to da homies


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Homie if u tlkn bout mi I ain't frm LF no disrespect to da homies


Oh despensa homess wat club you from...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Oh despensa homess wat club you from...


No problem homie 
Riding solo for now


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> No problem homie
> Riding solo for now


oraa firmess..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> oraa firmess..


Simon so u frm viejitos rite homie ???


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Simon so u frm viejitos rite homie ???


simon homie viejitos I.e all the way no matter wat homess 
Thise all I wanted in my life f all the bullshit the streets have to ofer to young people like myselfs nd you...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> simon homie viejitos I.e all the way no matter wat homess
> Thise all I wanted in my life f all the bullshit the streets have to ofer to young people like myselfs nd you...


We'll said homie i almost got caught up in that life but found out wasn't for mi found out alil late but fuck looking forward in life cuz AMA b a dad in a cuple of months so for my baby n the low rider life style homie 

By the way my names Jose I stay in the OC mucho gusto


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Wat club are you from homes..


GOODTIMES HOMIE...JUST ON TIME OUT RITE NOW


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Simon homes shit I had two stricks as a youngster pero thats the past homie no need to go back to that stupid shit lowring is about haveing fun nd meeting new gente ke no...my name is jose too homes mucho gusto nd congrats on you kid...




furby714 said:


> We'll said homie i almost got caught up in that life but found out wasn't for mi found out alil late but fuck looking forward in life cuz AMA b a dad in a cuple of months so for my baby n the low rider life style homie
> 
> By the way my names Jose I stay in the OC mucho gusto


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> GOODTIMES HOMIE...JUST ON TIME OUT RITE NOW


oraa homie that firmess..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> oraa homie that firmess..


SIMON....WHICH ONES UR BIKE?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> SIMON....WHIC....H ONES UR BIKE?


my bike or my bike club


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Simon homes shit I had two stricks as a youngster pero thats the past homie no need to go back to that stupid shit lowring is about haveing fun nd meeting new gente ke no...my name is jose too homes mucho gusto nd congrats on you kid...


Yea Simon das rite
Serio. Ur thanx homie


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> my bike or my bike club


UR BIKE


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

9653]GOT THIS SOUND SYSTEM BOX FOR TRIKE UP FOR SALE..BLUE SUEDE...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY...LOCATED SO. LA...PM ME IF INTERESTED


View attachment 474449
View attachment 474450
View attachment 474458

ILL INCLUDE PUNCH SUBS AND TWEETERS ONLY

NO RIPS OR STAINS!!...



IF ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME N ILL TAKE IT TO THE SHOW SO U CAN CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> UR BIKE


oh its not in thise topic I have a semi rigth now if you go to the layitlow 2012 online show look for viejitos I.e nd its the chrome one nd the white one with red flake I go on nd off with the frames..am tear up my semi nd go full with custom parts that my goal


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ORALE I DIGG THE WHITE ONE!! CLEAN RIDES HOMIE


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> 9653]GOT THIS SOUND SYSTEM BOX FOR TRIKE UP FOR SALE..BLUE SUEDE...LOCAL PICK UP ONLY...LOCATED SO. LA...PM ME IF INTERESTED
> 
> 
> View attachment 474449
> ...


Price homie


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Price homie


300 OBO


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> ORALE I DIGG THE WHITE ONE!! CLEAN RIDES HOMIE


gracias homes after trafic am a take it apart so I can start working on it...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> gracias homes after trafic am a take it apart so I can start working on it...


ORALE WUT U GONNA DO TO IT?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> ORALE WUT U GONNA DO TO IT?


do some sick shit to the the pole on the bottom of the fame nd the one in the middle hopefully I can still do something to the back...nd get it painted candy brandy wine with murals .paintstipes nd lefing nd metal flakes murals are gonna be ghostpattern...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> do some sick shit to the the pole on the bottom of the fame nd the one in the middle hopefully I can still do something to the back...nd get it painted candy brandy wine with murals .paintstipes nd lefing nd metal flakes murals are gonna be ghostpattern...


THATS WUZ UP!!...DIGGIN THE COLOR U WANT ON IT!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> THATS WUZ UP!!...DIGGIN THE COLOR U WANT ON IT!


orale graciad homie...


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

showtime bike club will be there


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

charlieshowtime said:


> showtime bike club will be there


oraa were you guys comeing from...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Back in 2010 they judged my bike on a golf cart about 15 feet away and was there no more then 1min and moved on.b4 I had my parts. Lets see how they grade this year


:yessad: by a 13
year old to.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

So where the pics of the bike that r going.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> So where the pics of the bike that r going.


I cant upload pictures of the bikes ViejitoS are takeing no internet at my pad...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THERES A LIL SAMPLE OF VIEJITOS RIDES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Nice bike who bike is that


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

THIS ONE MIGHT GO






GONNA GET NEW PATTERNS FOR THE SHOW


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


DAMNNNNNNNNN THATS BADASSSSS!!!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


 man homie you killd it that was the surprice I had for lil goodtimes but fuck it thanks aint triping...thise bike is all ingraved hand made handlebars sissybar nd steringwheel all done by the man crazzy george... Rims are wecustom nd ingraved also first place everywere ive been with them...NOT MY BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 478079
> THIS ONE MIGHT GO
> View attachment 478080
> GONNA GET NEW PATTERNS FOR THE SHOW
> ...


Are u taking the trike


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DONT WANT TO SPILL THE SURPRIZES COMING. I KOW U GUYS CAN SAVE IT FOR A FEW MORE DAYS ON PICS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:shh: DONT WORRY. LIL GOOD TIMES ISENT COMING. SO DONT TRIP BRO. ITS ON MEDICAL LEAVE:naughty:


Socal#13 said:


> man homie you killd it that was the surprice I had for lil goodtimes but fuck it thanks aint triping...thise bike is all ingraved hand made handlebars sissybar nd steringwheel all done by the man crazzy george... Rims are wecustom nd ingraved also first place everywere ive been with them...NOT MY BIKE


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Are u taking the trike


IF I FINISH THE PAINT ON TIME YEAH HOPEFULLY


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :shh: DONT WORRY. LIL GOOD TIMES ISENT COMING. SO DONT TRIP BRO. ITS ON RETIREMENT:naughty:


HEY PJ WANT ME TO PICK UP UR BIKES N TAKE EM TO THE SHOW???LOL


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Its cool homie...


mr.widow-maker said:


> :shh: DONT WORRY. LIL GOOD TIMES ISENT COMING. SO DONT TRIP BRO. ITS ON MEDICAL LEAVE:naughty:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: we r there to have fun anywayz


Socal#13 said:


> Its cool homie...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> HEY PJ WANT ME TO PICK UP UR BIKES N TAKE EM TO THE SHOW???LOL


Can u brother I'm busting out with both bikes hopefully. But idk if I should throw on my extras parts or wait for Vegas


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Can u brother I'm busting out with both bikes hopefully. But idk if I should throw on my extras parts or wait for Vegas


I THINK PARTS SHOULD WAIT...BIKE IS LOOKIN GOOD ALREADY...IS THE IE CHAPTER GOING?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> man homie you killd it that was the surprice I had for lil goodtimes but fuck it thanks aint triping...thise bike is all ingraved hand made handlebars sissybar nd steringwheel all done by the man crazzy george... Rims are wecustom nd ingraved also first place everywere ive been with them...NOT MY BIKE


It's all good homie. I take this game for fun. Win,loose or tie it's GOODTIMES till I DIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> I THINK PARTS SHOULD WAIT...BIKE IS LOOKIN GOOD ALREADY...IS THE IE CHAPTER GOING?


See if Ventura is coming. I will call so cal n east la n ie to roll threw


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> I THINK PARTS SHOULD WAIT...BIKE IS LOOKIN GOOD ALREADY...IS THE IE CHAPTER GOING?


Yea that what I'm going to do. There a lot semi busting out for Vegas


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> See if Ventura is coming. I will call so cal n east la n ie to roll threw


WE R ROLLING!...ILL CALL DAVID TO SEE WHO ELSE IS GOING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea call David n let me know what up


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea call David n let me know what up


HE SAID HE MIGHT GO...HE'LL LET ME KNOW BEFORE SATURDAY...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's all good homie. I take this game for fun. Win,loose or tie it's GOODTIMES till I DIE.


i belive that samething gose in my book VIEJITOS TILL I D.I.E win or loose nd no matter wer I rest my head it will rest in peace cus am representing viejitos worlds most respected club


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> HE SAID HE MIGHT GO...HE'LL LET ME KNOW BEFORE SATURDAY...


Cool. I'm waiting on other chapters hmu


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool. I'm waiting on other chapters hmu


COOL THAT MEANS WE ROLLING DEEP!!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> i belive that samething gose in my book VIEJITOS TILL I D.I.E win or loose nd no matter wer I rest my head it will rest in peace cus am representing viejitos worlds most respected club


VIEJITOS WAS ONE OF THE FIRST CLUBSI LOOKED UP TO WHEN I WAS YOUNGER....THEY USED TO ROLL DEEP IN OXNARD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Rolling deep = how many bikes u think


INKEDUP said:


> COOL THAT MEANS WE ROLLING DEEP!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Rolling deep = how many bikes u think


We won't know to the day of show. It's mother days n some member will be with there mommas


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Others take there mommahs .lol


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> We won't know to the day of show. It's mother days n some member will be with there mommas


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Others take there mommahs .lol


shit homie my moms dont even want my bike in the house cus she thinks lowrideing will take me back to my stupid days in the ganglife...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

My to homie nd I never imajend to be askt to join the club...


INKEDUP said:


> VIEJITOS WAS ONE OF THE FIRST CLUBSI LOOKED UP TO WHEN I WAS YOUNGER....THEY USED TO ROLL DEEP IN OXNARD


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Rolling deep = how many bikes u think


DEPENDS...BETWEEN 5 TO 25+


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe this much 
http://youtu.be/XZSC9WN2tMQ


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Maybe this much
> http://youtu.be/XZSC9WN2tMQ


THATS JUST SOME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Since I can't walk I'm brining this to. Let me know anybody want to compete with me lol


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Since I can't walk I'm brining this to. Let me know anybody want to compete with me lol


DAMN HOMIE U NEED A PAINTJOB N SOME SPOKES N UR GOOD TO GO!LOL


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Viejitos I.E will be takeing from 15 to 20 nd if our new menber go to ur meeting friday will have more nd we got more chapters comeing as welll...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Viejitos I.E will be takeing from 15 to 20 nd if our new menber go to ur meeting friday will have more nd we got more chapters comeing as welll...


DATS WUZ UP!!! VIEJITOS BACK IN THE GAME!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> DAMN HOMIE U NEED A PAINTJOB N SOME SPOKES N UR GOOD TO GO!LOL


Lol I was thinkn about painting it n leafing it up


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> DATS WUZ UP!!! VIEJITOS BACK IN THE GAME!!!!


we got new bikes on the way ass well including my 4 yr old carnalitos bike project


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I was thinkn about painting it n leafing it up


SPECIAL INTEREST!...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Since I can't walk I'm brining this to. Let me know anybody want to compete with me lol


That's best of show...Aztec dreams can't beat that


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> That's best of show...Aztec dreams can't beat that


Lol hahaha the kids will probably put this best of show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Reading the flier SIC prudction is judging so it it will
Be good show


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> DAMN HOMIE U NEED A PAINTJOB N SOME SPOKES N UR GOOD TO GO!LOL


Good luck homie...sick production gonna judge Ur ride bro


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Since I can't walk I'm brining this to. Let me know anybody want to compete with me lol


:bowrofl: f'kn boss.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Pimp that bitch out. TTMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt bump


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS bump 
4 more days


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt edition n Pirate treasure will be there...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt edition n Pirate treasure will be there...


THATS WUZ UP!!!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> THATS WUZ UP!!!...


I got to do what i got to do put it down for the mighty GT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump.ttmft


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

I have waited a long ass time for this show since last November. 
Better be a good f'kn show!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I have waited a long ass time for this show since last November.
> Better be a good f'kn show!


For real the 2 time they cancel it I took it off of work. They shouldn't have cancel it the first time


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

U WONT REGRET IT G...A LOT OF SICK RIDES N BEAUTIFUL WOMEN!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> U WONT REGRET IT G...A LOT OF SICK RIDES N BEAUTIFUL WOMEN!
> View attachment 478482


Wack I'll have baby momma with me cleaning my bikes lol


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wack I'll have baby momma with me cleaning my bikes lol


LEAVE HER AT HOME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> LEAVE HER AT HOME


I would but she offering to help set up my stuff when I relax


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I would but she offering to help set up my stuff when I relax


NICEEEE!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> NICEEEE!!!!!


Wat up with the trike r u taking it


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up with the trike r u taking it


MAYBE 60%


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> MAYBE 60%


Wat do u need


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat do u need


PAINT!....IMA PUT THE CUSTOMS PARTS LATER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> PAINT!....IMA PUT THE CUSTOMS PARTS LATER


Yea save that for later. I ain't busting the rest out to Vegas


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea save that for later. I ain't busting the rest out to Vegas


LA SUPERSHOW


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I would but she offering to help set up my stuff when I relax


That's the way of do it....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> LA SUPERSHOW


Vegas is the main event


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> That's the way of do it....


Lol I rather have her stay home


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Vegas is the main event


I'LL HAVE A LIL EXTRA FOR THAT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS I.E bumping thise page
Was good GOODTIMES...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> ViejitoS I.E bumping thise page
> Was good GOODTIMES...


U READY HOMIE?.....SHOW GONNA B BADASSS


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> U READY HOMIE?.....SHOW GONNA B BADASSS


Yeah homess bigest show I been to besides local showss bein waiting for thise...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah homess bigest show I been to besides local showss bein waiting for thise...


FIRME...IVE BEEN GOING TO THIS SHOW FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS AND NO REGRETS....EXCEPT DAMN JUDGING.....BUT FUCK IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> I'LL HAVE A LIL EXTRA FOR THAT


Are u goin up north with us to the lrm tour


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Are u goin up north with us to the lrm tour


I WANT TO GO SO BAD....ITS UP TO MY HOMIE IF HE FINISHES HIS BIKE ON TIME...A NEW FULL CUSTOM IN THE WORKS


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oraa hope it gets down...


INKEDUP said:


> FIRME...IVE BEEN GOING TO THIS SHOW FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS AND NO REGRETS....EXCEPT DAMN JUDGING.....BUT FUCK IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> ViejitoS I.E bumping thise page
> Was good GOODTIMES...


Just chilling homie resting. Wat good on ur side of town


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> I WANT TO GO SO BAD....ITS UP TO MY HOMIE IF HE FINISHES HIS BIKE ON TIME...A NEW FULL CUSTOM IN THE WORKS


Motivate him to go


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Oraa hope it gets down...


IT WILL HOMIE...THIS SHOW IS FUN


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Motivate him to go


THAT FOO IS MOTIVATED N HE WANTS TO GO ALL CRAZY ON IT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just chilling homie resting. Wat good on ur side of town


thatss firme homie just got home from school now getting ready for work so wen sunday comes around I can chill nd gave a goodtime at the show...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> IT WILL HOMIE...THIS SHOW IS FUN


Yeah homie all the homies from ViejitoS told me it gettes down...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah homie all the homies from ViejitoS told me it gettes down...


THOSE FOOS BROUGHT NICE BIKES LAST TIME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> THAT FOO IS MOTIVATED N HE WANTS TO GO ALL CRAZY ON IT


He stays over here in la or Ventura


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> thatss firme homie just got home from school now getting ready for work so wen sunday comes around I can chill nd gave a goodtime at the show...


That's cool homie make that Feds. Hope fully I can walk that day of the show.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> He stays over here in la or Ventura


ventura,....but works in alhambra


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> ventura,....but works in alhambra


That's cool ... Are u going to meet up with us Sunday at 5


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool ... Are u going to meet up with us Sunday at 5


i still gotta talk to my cuzins so ill let u know


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> THOSE FOOS BROUGHT NICE BIKES LAST TIME


 yeah tigth hopefully all of us can go thise year...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool homie make that Feds. Hope fully I can walk that day of the show.


yup homie I got some sick plans for the bike am be showing at traffic hopefully wen its done I can hang with the big dog in the gamei wont matter if I dont place as longest I have fun nd it gives me a good run before I get my bomb...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> yup homie I got some sick plans for the bike am be showing at traffic hopefully wen its done I can hang with the big dog in the gamei wont matter if I dont place as longest I have fun nd it gives me a good run before I get my bomb...


That's cool wat category is ur bike in


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> i still gotta talk to my cuzins so ill let u know


Let me know if u want to meet up with us here in south central n then go up there together


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Let me know if u want to meet up with us here in south central n then go up there together


ima be in ventura over the weekend os ima come from that way


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Well just let me know becuz u have to catch the 10 n we be off the 10


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Well just let me know becuz u have to catch the 10 n we be off the 10


alright g i will


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool wat category is ur bike in


rigth now semi all twisted china parts do...but shooting for a full or radical not sure yet all custom parts...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> rigth now semi all twisted china parts do...but shooting for a full or radical not sure yet all custom parts...


Cool but u know if u get all custom parts u still be in semi. Or did u mean ur tryn to go radical on ur frame


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool but u know if u get all custom parts u still be in semi. Or did u mean ur tryn to go radical on ur frame


yeah I know am trying to move on to either radical or full frame with custom parts...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> yeah I know am trying to move on to either radical or full frame with custom parts...


That's cool g can't wait to see u bust out with it


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool g can't wait to see u bust out with it


looking for some one that paints but that they can work a payment plan you some guy in oc charges me 800 for a trophy killing paintjob but he dont do paying plans...but if anythin migth just save but it will take longer...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> looking for some one that paints but that they can work a payment plan you some guy in oc charges me 800 for a trophy killing paintjob but he dont do paying plans...but if anythin migth just save but it will take longer...


Yea if ur spending a big people won't do payment plan .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Just got to save up build lil by Lil


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just got to save up build lil by Lil


Yeah thats wat I beeing doing cus he use to be from viejitos b.c so his gonna hook it up nd I take my time it will come out sick...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah thats wat I beeing doing cus he use to be from viejitos b.c so his gonna hook it up nd I take my time it will come out sick...


That's cool g. R u guys going to the la super show


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool g. R u guys going to the la super show


wen is it...you dont have anything on sale homie...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> wen is it...you dont have anything on sale homie...


What are r u looking for . I know it's the last Sunday of September


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What are r u looking for . I know it's the last Sunday of September


ITS ACTUALLY THE FIRST SUNDAY OF SEPT BRO...LAST IS FOR THE SHOW UP NORTH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ooooo my bad


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What arer u looking for . I know it's the last Sunday of September


any thing you got homess if I like it ill buy it...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> any thing you got homess if I like it ill buy it...


Right now I just have a twisted kick stand n a 16inch seat..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> any thing you got homess if I like it ill buy it...


Right now I just have a twisted kick stand n a 16inch seat..


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Right now I just have a twisted kick stand n a 16inch seat..


How much do you want for the kick stand..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Give me 15 n it's urs it's still clean. Let me know I'll take it to traffic


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Give me 15 n it's urs it's still clean. Let me know I'll take it to traffic


 let me talk to muy carnalito nd if he wants it all take the feria tanbien ill let you know by sartday wen I get out if work...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> let me talk to muy carnalito nd if he wants it all take the feria tanbien ill let you know by sartday wen I get out if work...


For sure let me know. I for got I also got a china boys frame to


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

I dont need a frame rigth know I a got 2 costoms nd one street chrom...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ANYBODY GOT A 16 FRAME THEY WANNA SELL AT THE SHOW????


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

got a black crome china with gold kik stand


INKEDUP said:


> ANYBODY GOT A 16 FRAME THEY WANNA SELL AT THE SHOW????


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> got a black crome china with gold kik stand


HOW MUCH???PM ME


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> ANYBODY GOT A 16 FRAME THEY WANNA SELL AT THE SHOW????


FOUND ONE!!...GRACIAS FURBY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

2 more days for GT edition to come out n play


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

2 more days who else is going from the I.E ,oc,la areas...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Me....Wats up so cal...Ur done with the frames carnal....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

805 VENTURA COUNTY RIDERS TOO


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> 805 VENTURA COUNTY RIDERS TOO


Drive safe carnal.....its a long drive....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Drive safe carnal.....its a long drive....


FIRST I GOTTA MAKE MY WAY FROM LONG BEACH BACK TO VENTURA THEN VENTURA STRAIGHT TO THE SHOW....SEE U THERE HOMIE


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dammmmmm carnal lil detour Que no...see ya ther bro


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Me....Wats up so cal...Ur done with the frames carnal....


Q'vo..simon but my lil brother wants in ViejitoS nd he has been telling me he wants it I want to start him early on but I dont know...it migth get painted next weekend if my homie primers it thise weekend...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Q'vo..simon but my lil brother wants in ViejitoS nd he has been telling me he wants it I want to start him early on but I dont know...it migth get painted next weekend if my homie primers it thise weekend...


Orale carnal looking good...Wat color


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Q'vo..simon but my lil brother wants in ViejitoS nd he has been telling me he wants it I want to start him early on but I dont know...it migth get painted next weekend if my homie primers it thise weekend...


LET HIM START PROSPECTING ALREADY...THAT WAY HE GETS A LIL MOTIVATED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> FIRST I GOTTA MAKE MY WAY FROM LONG BEACH BACK TO VENTURA THEN VENTURA STRAIGHT TO THE SHOW....SEE U THERE HOMIE


I see ur taking the short cut to the show lol


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I see ur taking the short cut to the show lol


...ITS GONNA B A MISSION TOMORROW....I GOTTA TAKE PRINCESS UNIQUES DISPLAY TO GET REDONE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> ...ITS GONNA B A MISSION TOMORROW....I GOTTA TAKE PRINCESS UNIQUES DISPLAY TO GET REDONE...


Pm sent


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good luck bro


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Orale carnal looking good...Wat color


I wanted black with silver leafing nd paistriping..but then I askd him and he wants blue or apple candy green its his bike and want he wants he will get...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> LET HIM START PROSPECTING ALREADY...THAT WAY HE GETS A LIL MOTIVATED


His is motivated already homie all he talks about shows nd viejitos nd his only five and I want him to star now so he dosen get in volve nd the streets in any kind of way like I did...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> I wanted black with silver leafing nd paistriping..but then I askd him and he wants blue or apple candy green its his bike and want he wants he will get...


Orale sounds good bro.....can wait to see it when done


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

WAS UP HOMIES GUNA B TAKING A CUPL PARTS N FRAMES TI TRAFFIC TOO SALE IF U NEED A SCHWINN 20 INCH I GOT A CUPL FRAME FORK N CHAIN GARD ALSOGAVE A CHINA WITH A WELDED TANK N FRNT NEEDS WORK LMK WITH A PM IF U NEED NE TNG I HAVE FRM OG SCHWINN PARTS TO CHINA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

furby714 said:


> WAS UP HOMIES GUNA B TAKING A CUPL PARTS N FRAMES TI TRAFFIC TOO SALE IF U NEED A SCHWINN 20 INCH I GOT A CUPL FRAME FORK N CHAIN GARD ALSOGAVE A CHINA WITH A WELDED TANK N FRNT NEEDS WORK LMK WITH A PM IF U NEED NE TNG I HAVE FRM OG SCHWINN PARTS TO CHINA


Wat kind schwinn parts u have


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

pm with wa u lookin for


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat kind schwinn parts u have


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:finger: TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> His is motivated already homie all he talks about shows nd viejitos nd his only five and I want him to star now so he dosen get in volve nd the streets in any kind of way like I did...


ONE LIL ADVICE...START HIS BIKE SIMPLE.....IF U GET HIM A DONE-UP BIKE HES GONNA GET BORED QUICK....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt bump


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle bump :boink:

:naughty:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger: TTT


Was up homie...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

READY TO ROLL....ONLY TAKIN MY CUZINS BIKES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> READY TO ROLL....ONLY TAKIN MY CUZINS BIKES


Which one.. Is David going


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Which one.. Is David going


PURPLE BIKE N PINK BIKE....THE FLAKE FOR MY BIKE DIDNT GET HERE......ILL CALL HIM ONCE HES OFF FROM WORK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> PURPLE BIKE N PINK BIKE....THE FLAKE FOR MY BIKE DIDNT GET HERE......ILL CALL HIM ONCE HES OFF FROM WORK


Cool cool. Fuck it I'll take both bikes to. I was just going to take one


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool cool. Fuck it I'll take both bikes to. I was just going to take one


TAKE HIM HOMIE!...GOTTA SHOW SUPPORT!!...GOODTIMES TAKIN MORE THAN 6 SEMI BIKES!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> TAKE HIM HOMIE!...GOTTA SHOW SUPPORT!!...GOODTIMES TAKIN MORE THAN 6 SEMI BIKES!...


I just need a lil help don't want baby momma doing all the work


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I just need a lil help don't want baby momma doing all the work


I GOT U DAWG DONT WORRY....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm good to clean the bikes just need help setting them up.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm good to clean the bikes just need help setting them up.


COOL...HOW MANY BIKES IS THE IE TAKIN?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> COOL...HOW MANY BIKES IS THE IE TAKIN?


I'm not sure. Hey do u want that address where we r meeting at so we can roll in together


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm not sure. Hey do u want that address where we r meeting at so we can roll in together


YEAH SEND IT TO ME


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

JUST A THROW BACK FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

DAMM AM FUCKN PANIJING I CNT FIND A RIDE ne one goin to da show da can give mi a ride frm da oc i got money for the ride


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


>


Girls look yummy .... I think leaving baby momma home now lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT edition clean up n ready... Let's see if it gets beat lol


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club ready to roll Carnales....see ya vatos later.....drive safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club ready to roll Carnales....see ya vatos later.....drive safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have a safe drive to homie.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bearly beging to clean my bike nd the homies trike..viejitos is ready tho...


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Bearly beging to clean my bike nd the homies trike..viejitos is ready tho...


u lagg it foo barley doing that i got my shit packed n ready and what time them other vatos rolling through?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> u lagg it foo barley doing that i got my shit packed n ready and what time them other vatos rolling through?


 I came home at 8 from work nd andrews trikes fucking dusty as fuck...at 5 every has to be ther at the time at mikeys if not we leave with out them...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

furby714 said:


> DAMM AM FUCKN PANIJING I CNT FIND A RIDE ne one goin to da show da can give mi a ride frm da oc i got money for the ride


.. A


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> I came home at 8 from work nd andrews trikes fucking dusty as fuck...at 5 every has to be ther at the time at mikeys if not we leave with out them...


ima be over at the show at 4 4:30


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

furby714 said:


> .. A


Take the metro


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> ima be over at the show at 4 4:30


its 30 min from here so I aint tripping...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Socal#13 said:


> Take the metro


Damn how long wud da take haha


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> its 30 min from here so I aint tripping...


whos taking u?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> whos taking u?


am taking my dads truck with mikey nd tudy wer taking the trailer...


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> am taking my dads truck with mikey nd tudy wer taking the trailer...


ora i see how many bike you taking


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> ora i see how many bike you taking


i still dont know but in total with you in the other fo probably bettwen 10 nd 15 somere in ther..


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll have on my black and white fedora. :thumbsup:
see you f'kers there.!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> Was up homie...


Was up man. 
Can't wait for the show.
gotta work a couple hours tomorrow in the office.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Getting ready to leave.TTT SEE U ALL THERE


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Girls look yummy .... I think leaving baby momma home now lol


TOLD U DAWG!.....SEE U IN A COUPLE HRS....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

about to roll out to da show see u all there


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> about to roll out to da show see u all there


HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIE....I WAS ALREADY THINKIN ABOUT A ROUND TRIP TO OC!!...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIE....I WAS ALREADY THINKIN ABOUT A ROUND TRIP TO OC!!...LOL


Good morning g I'm only taking one bike. It's bitch when u cant walk to load up one bike Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIE....I WAS ALREADY THINKIN ABOUT A ROUND TRIP TO OC!!...LOL


Good morning g I'm only taking one bike. It's bitch when u cant walk to load up one bike Lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

HOLLY SH'T PASSED BY AROUND THE CAR SHOW AFTER WORK. 
AND SON OF A BITCH IS IT CROWDED.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Post pics


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

lesstime said:


> Post pics


i'll be going back a little later. 
Just got home. But i will get those pictures.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i'll be going back a little later.
> Just got home. But i will get those pictures.


Take lots pics even if I'm here I can't walk homie n i cant see the bike lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Take lots pics even if I'm here I can't walk homie n i cant see the bike lol


lol. you should of rented a wheelchair. 
No problem bro. when i get to your bike i'll try to look for you man.
i'll be wearing a fedora. :scrutinize:
like the rest.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> lol. you should of rented a wheelchair.
> No problem bro. when i get to your bike i'll try to look for you man.
> i'll be wearing a fedora. :scrutinize:
> like the rest.


U see me ... I'm the only handicap in GOODTIMES lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U see me ... I'm the only handicap in GOODTIMES lol


:bowrofl:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got back from the show.
I'll post the pics later on tonight or tomorrow. 
It was f'kn hot! :squint:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Just got back from the show.
> I'll post the pics later on tonight or tomorrow.
> It was f'kn hot! :squint:


Hell yea it was


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Pics who placed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Pics who placed


1st place full claudia GOODTIMES...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Just got back from the show.
> I'll post the pics later on tonight or tomorrow.
> It was f'kn hot! :squint:


I GOT SUNBURN!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> I GOT SUNBURN!


And I got rob first gt didnt place at a show..lol


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> And I got rob first gt didnt place at a show..lol


U HAD NO COMP!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

It was big surprise. But o well I'll be back coming harder


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It was big surprise. But o well I'll be back coming harder


:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> :h5:


But at the end gt killed the game... Couldn't beat ur cuzn bike in full ..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

1ST PLACE-FULL


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 479719
> 1ST PLACE-FULL


GT up looking good fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 479719
> 1ST PLACE-FULL


GT 4 life 

Congrats


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Who got 2nd n 3rd in full


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT 4 life
> 
> Congrats


NOW TIME TO GET MY TRIKE BACK UP IN THE GAME....MISSED HER AT THE SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> NOW TIME TO GET MY TRIKE BACK UP IN THE GAME....MISSED HER AT THE SHOW


I know how u feel


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

My daughter from latin luxury took 3rd 20" full


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Who got 2nd n 3rd in full


viejitos got
2nd...full


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TOOK. 1ST STREET widowmaker. 3RD STREET TRIKE aztec dreams. 1st 90s caddy. 1st 70s regal.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> viejitos got
> 2nd...full


Which one


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Which one


the 
Bike that widow uploaded in here...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O your surprize for lil gt.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Didn't place but I had fun sleeping N in pain lol GT up


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Didn't place but I had fun sleeping N in pain lol GT up


GT TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Omg. r u SERIOUS! WOOOOOOOW


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Didn't place but I had fun sleeping N in pain lol GT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Omg. r u SERIOUS! WOOOOOOOW


Serious g props to the bike that beat me ... But u know I'll come back harder


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Didn't place but I had fun sleeping N in pain lol GT up


that a nice pic broGT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> that a nice pic broGT up


Thank u brother


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Viejitos all day everyday viejitos bc took 6 trophys...


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Who took first place 20" mild


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES I.e


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES Ventura


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Who took pictures post them up...car show was sickk...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> And I got rob first gt didnt place at a show..lol


WOW..you didn't place man some one really messed up judging...as long you know your bike is bad ass homie....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> WOW..you didn't place man some one really messed up judging...as long you know your bike is bad ass homie....


Hell yea they did I was the only bike out there fully custom parts. Buts it all good I'll be back stronger brother...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Pics coming shortly. 
Don't judge my picture taking. :squint: :finger:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Good pics brother


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

liked how this tapout picture came out. :fool2:

























:worship::worship:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Nice pics


Thanks. :thumbsup: Your bikes pics came out pretty good.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good pics brother


Thanks bro. I got f'kn sunburned taking pics. :facepalm:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Any more pics out there compas


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Crap i put some of the pics twice. :facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Didn't place but I had fun sleeping N in pain lol GT up


Don't even trip bro...I place 3rd n [email protected]#$% gave me the wrong trophy....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> WOW..you didn't place man some one really messed up judging...as long you know your bike is bad ass homie....


Sometimes my trike its street n sometimes its mild...Wtf wit this judge's...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sometimes im in street.sometimes im custom. Its jus all yup to the judges


dreamer1 said:


> Sometimes my trike its street n sometimes its mild...Wtf wit this judge's...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Don't even trip bro...I place 3rd n [email protected]#$% gave me the wrong trophy....


Yea it's trip these judges judge good but yeserday wasn't there day. The guy didnt even stay at my bike for 20 sec to take a good look at what I have on the frame n the detail. I'm always winning at lrm n other shows but first time I didn't even place at all it's big trip but give props to the bike that bike that was surprise for me that beat me. but GOODTIMES still beat it. But I'll be back with lot up grades gt up n gt 4 life....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea it's trip these judges judge good but yeserday wasn't there day. The guy didnt even stay at my bike for 20 sec to take a good look at what I have on the frame n the detail. I'm always winning at lrm n other shows but first time I didn't even place at all it's big trip but give props to the bike that bike that was surprise for me that beat me. but GOODTIMES still beat it. But I'll be back with lot up grades gt up n gt 4 life....;
> 
> It is a trip carnal cuz didn't took their time to look at the bikes n creativity plp put in this bikes...I place 3rd n at the end they didn't have a trophy for 3rd place trike....so they gave me a 3rd place for 12' pedal bike..original !!!!!! Wtf I was about to throw the shit away but then I thought...hmm I'm a post it on lay it low n sell it ....12' pedal bike for sale...make offer


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Sometimes im in street.sometimes im custom. Its jus all yup to the judges


Well I guess this judge's still in school...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Homie you aint the only one tripping that bike always wins to first time it takes 2 nd..but ther wer too reasons why it was standing iin the tree...


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea it's trip these judges judge good but yeserday wasn't there day. The guy didnt even stay at my bike for 20 sec to take a good look at what I have on the frame n the detail. I'm always winning at lrm n other shows but first time I didn't even place at all it's big trip but give props to the bike that bike that was surprise for me that beat me. but GOODTIMES still beat it. But I'll be back with lot up grades gt up n gt 4 life....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Homie you aint the only one tripping that bike always wins to first time it takes 2 nd..but ther wer too reasons why it was standing iin the tree...


It's all good like people said I should of won. But I'm still happy GT place took first. GT edition gettn lil update be at la super show see u guys there brother.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's all good next time we will handle r business!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> It's all good next time we will handle r business!!!!!


Riiiiight let the bikes do talking ... This is just motivation make our bikes look better n better ....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Riiiiight let the bikes do talking ... This is just motivation make our bikes look better n better ....


Simon carnal...I'm a make a few changes now...I don't wanna get the wrong trophy....LOL but will see how it goes till next time


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

NE PIX FROM YESTERDAY'S SHOW


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

furby714 said:


> NE PIX FROM YESTERDAY'S SHOW


X2 :dunno:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

pg. 17. :facepalm:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

nvm lol saw that. ::roflmao:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pics and some Tight Bikes :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Pics coming shortly.
> Don't judge my picture taking. :squint: :finger:


omg who showed u who to use a camers bitch! 






























:boink:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TRAFFIC 2012 LATINS FINEST IE ND OC



























































































​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HEY PLAYA U KOW THE JUDGES WERE BRIBED.LOL


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea it's trip these judges judge good but yeserday wasn't there day. The guy didnt even stay at my bike for 20 sec to take a good look at what I have on the frame n the detail. I'm always winning at lrm n other shows but first time I didn't even place at all it's big trip but give props to the bike that bike that was surprise for me that beat me. but GOODTIMES still beat it. But I'll be back with lot up grades gt up n gt 4 life....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Crap i put some of the pics twice. :facepalm:


estupido!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> omg who showed u who to use a camers bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: nobody. I like taking pictures. 
Wanna see my nudes.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> Nice pics and some Tight Bikes :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> estupido!


:finger:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Sometimes my trike its street n sometimes its mild...Wtf wit this judge's...


That's what happens at alot of car shows bikes just get pushed to the side and put were ever and judges dont really have interest in judging a bike on what it has by taking time to see the detail they just want to get the judging over with....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

We aint triping tanpoco homie we had a goodtime beside wat happen to one of our bike..


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's all good like people said I should of won. But I'm still happy GT place took first. GT edition gettn lil update be at la super show see u guys there brother.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> That's what happens at alot of car shows bikes just get pushed to the side and put were ever and judges dont really have interest in judging a bike on what it has by taking time to see the detail they just want to get the judging over with....


It's all good carnal the only thing the pissed me off was they didn't have a 3rd place trophy ..n i end taking a 12' pedal bike original.....now this is Fuck up...but its all good shut happends...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

You werent the only one homie


dreamer1 said:


> It's all good carnal the only thing the pissed me off was they didn't have a 3rd place trophy ..n i end taking a 12' pedal bike original.....now this is Fuck up...but its all good shut happends...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> You werent the only one homie


Dammmmmm...that's good to know carnal


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> That's what happens at alot of car shows bikes just get pushed to the side and put were ever and judges dont really have interest in judging a bike on what it has by taking time to see the detail they just want to get the judging over with....


Yup.Been like that for a long time...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty: nobody. I like taking pictures.
> Wanna see my nudes.


Wtf u thank u nasty mafucka!! :twak: :machinegun:




















I'll pm u my cell# :naughty: :h5:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> You werent the only one homie


WUT CHU GET?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> That's what happens at alot of car shows bikes just get pushed to the side and put were ever and judges dont really have interest in judging a bike on what it has by taking time to see the detail they just want to get the judging over with....


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty: nobody. I like taking pictures.
> Wanna see my nudes.


That is just wrong -_- lol


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> WUT CHU GET?


i got a 26" pedal bike wen the bike is a 16 "


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> i got a 26" pedal bike wen the bike is a 16 "


OH DAMN...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Wtf u thank u nasty mafucka!! :twak: :machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i posted the cars in the show and events section to. :naughty:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That is just wrong -_- lol


:shh:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

wtf happened to my pictures. :machinegun::guns:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> wtf happened to my pictures. :machinegun::guns:


i just bearly notice that shit to homie...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Socal#13 said:


> i just bearly notice that shit to homie...


Gotta upload them again. :squint:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Eyy lil goodtimes cc
Can you give the address for the ventura show thise sunday...
VIEJITOS I.E migth be IN THE HOUSE


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

<div><a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7205498376/" target="_blank"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5464/7205498376_c527255174.jpg" border="0" alt=""><br><br><div></div><div>05131255 by <br><br></div></a>

05131253 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131252c by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131252b by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131252a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131252 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131251a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131251 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131247d by Torres_01, on Flickr


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

05131247a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131247 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131246b by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131259 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131256a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131256 by Torres_01, on Flickr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Socal#13 said:


> Eyy lil goodtimes cc
> Can you give the address for the ventura show thise sunday...
> VIEJITOS I.E migth be IN THE HOUSE


Yea let me look for it g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[h=2]







California Ventura's Super Show[/h]Vendors and Sponsors needed!

Please call (805) 651-7591 for more info!
View attachment 451278​


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

05131328 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131327d by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131327c by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131327b by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131327a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131327 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131326b by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131326a by Torres_01, on Flickr


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

05131326 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131325a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131323b by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131323a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131323 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131322c by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131322b by Torres_01, on Flickr


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

05131322a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131321b by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131321a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131321 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131320c by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131320b by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131320a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131320 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131319 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131307 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131306 by Torres_01, on Flickr


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

05131304 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131303a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131303 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131302 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131301b by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131301a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131300b by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131300a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131300 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131259a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131255a by Torres_01, on Flickr

:squint: finished.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 480524
> VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


thats rigth VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------

